# remote access for Windows Server 2012



## AlejandroMatamor (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello there, 

I have a dedicated Windows Server 2012 server, and I need remote access from a PC from a Mac OS X simultaneously. 
Today, I use Remote Desktop Connection on the Mac and TeamViewer on your PC. 

The problem is that the PC loses connection when Remote Desktop Connection is closed! 

What is the solution for either the PC or the Mac or the two at the same time to access the server desktop? 

Is there a setting that allows TeamViewer this? 

Should I use or purchase additional software? if so, which one? 

In short, what is the best solution to this problem? 

Thank you!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try VNC !


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Have you tried LogMeIn? The free version should do what you need.


----------

